# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  لو كنتي زعلانه من ريلج و رديتي بيت اهلج وما عبرج شو تسوين؟

## الحبر الحزين

أولا السلام عليكم يقول لكم ع موقف صار معاي اناو ريلي كنت زعلانه من ريلي صار بيني وبينه كلام كبير قلت له لو ماتبيني طلقني وقلت له بروح بيت اهلي قال لي لو تبين اتمين تمي و لو تبين تروحين روحي ويوم كنت اطلع أغراضي قال لي سكري عندج الباب وبندي الليت بنام ولا جنج هامتنه شو بتسوين؟انا عن نفسي قلت له مو بشكارتك اسكر الباب وطلعت رحت بيت اهلي..بس امه متصله تقول هو مات قهر يوم طلعت كيف مات قهر و هو قال لي روحي ولا جنه هامتنه؟ المهم احين انا غند اهلي من 4شهور تقريبا وابي اطرش له مسج بس اخاف يطنش ويكابر شو تنصحوني؟امه تقول ما بي يشلني لازم انا اروح واهلي يقولون لازم هو اي ويشلني؟ شو الحل فنظري كيف ارضي الطرفين؟لاتقولو لي روحي له مستحيل أروح له واهلي مب راضيين علي ..أفكر أطرش مسج بس ريلي طبعه عصبي أخاف يطنش ؟؟احبه وندمانه..بس شو الحل في نظركم..؟؟والمشكله ماعنده اهل اقدر اخليهم يتدخلون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## رحمانيات

حبيبتي نصيحة من ناصحة .. ترى الرجال لو هو مو غلطان و انت اللي طالعه من بيت
تحلمي انه يرجعك .. صعبة جدا عليه

بتسمعين عنه تعب .. مرض .. انقهر ... يصيح و يذكرك ... لكن عرفياالايام تدااااااااوي الجروح
و بينساك .. و يمكن يحل مكانك غيرك ان كان زواج او علاقات حب محرمة 

نصيحتي لك اتصلي عليه و تفاهمي معه
و لو تشوفي انه ما بيرد على مكالماتك .. زهبي اغراضك و ارجعي لبيت ريلك
حتى لو ما عطاك وجه .. حاولي تجدد علاقتك به و تقويها 
و حلي مشاكلك معه بدون تعصب او تدخل الاهل 


موفقه

----------


## $strawberry$

حبيبتي والله 

الله يحنن قلبه عليج يارب ويرده رد جميل ان شا الله 
بس حبيت اقولج وعن تجربه الرياييل عموما ما يحبون انه كل ما زعلت الحرمه تقوله بسير بيت اهلي 
ها اكبر غلط يطيحن فيه اغلب الحريم وانا اولهن يعني كنت قبل جيه 
لان الريال ساعتها يحس انج مستغنيه عنه وممكن تتركينه باي لحظه وهو بعد بيقسى قلبه وبيستغنى عنج
كل وحده لاااااازم تنسى كلمة بسير بيتنا ليش ما نقول بزعل فبيتي او بسير حجره ثانيه وازعل لي جم من ساعه وعقب صدقيني هو بروحه ما بيصبر وبيعتذر وبيراضيج 
لانه بتحسسينه انه كل حياتج هو بس يستوي زعل مب معناته تتخلين عنه 
البعد يقسي القلب ومثل ما يقول المثل البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب 
يمكن يزعلج كلامي بس اهلج غلطانين المفروض يشجعونج على انج تردين لبيتج لانه الريال مايابج وفرج عليهم وراح ييتي من كيفج 
يعني طلعتي بروحج من بيتج ويحتاي تردين له بروحج لان ريلج بعد منجرح من تصرفج وصعب عليه انه يردج بعد ما طلعتي 
فمن رايي بسج مكابر واتصلي على ريلج والتقي وياه بمكان بعيد عن اهلج واهله لان وقت الزعل محد كان وياكم ولا بيقدر يحكم بينكم 
يحتاي انتو تتفاهمون ويا بعض شوي شوي وتفتحين له قلبج وارد واكرر لا تخلين اهلج يدخلون لان بيي يوم بتردين لريلج وبتهدى الامور بينكم بس هو ما راح ينسى تصرفهم 
ولا هم راح ينسون وبيستوي فتور فالعلاقه 
الحرمه هي كيان البيت واساسه واذا راح الاساس من البيت صدقيني بينهدم 
ردي لبيتج حبيبتي وحافظي عليه والحياه مب كله حلوه لازم تمرين بمطبات بس يحتاي ما تزعزعج وتخليج تهدمين كل اللي بنيتيه 
الريال يوم بيحس انج بايعتنه بيسير يدور غيرج وساعتها بتندمين يوم ما ينفع الندم 


والله يصلح امبينكم ياارب ونسمع اخبار طيبه 
^^

----------


## ام رشوووودي

مهما كبرت المشاكل بين الزوجين اكبر غلط الزوجه تطلع من بيتها وتسير بيت اهلها 


يعني هذا بيتج شحقه تطلعين هذي مملكتج 
اكبر غلط تطلعين منه عزيزتي 

هو ريلج وصارلكمم اربع شهور متفارقين 
غلط يا اختي 
اتصلي على ريلج كلميه بهدوء 
فهميه وجة نظرج 
علميه انج ندمانه 
صارحيه 
او اعزميه بمطعم او مكان وصارحيه بهدوء ونزلي من عينج جم من دمعه 

ومهما صارت من مشاكل لا تطلعين من بيتج 
لأنج تعظمين المشاكل بشي هذا 
ويا عزيزتي لو رلج تعود على بعدج صدقيني مارح يرد شرات قبل 
انتبهي. انتبهي من انج تعودين ريلج على بعدج 
حتى لو رديتو مشاعره بتبرد وماراح يهمه امرج 



الله المستعان

----------


## ام شما11

صح كلام أم رشودي 
أكبر غلط الحرمه تطلع مَ‘ـّنْ بيت زوجها 


هذا زوجج مهما كان الغلط منكم لازم يتصلح والمفروض ما تطلعين من آلبّيـَت واللي نعرفه إذا كانت الحرمه غلطانه تراضي ريلها بوايد طرق مب تطلع مَ‘ـّنْ بيتها 


والله يسخر لج زوجج

----------


## دانة_ دبي

الحرمة مهما يصير ما تظهر من بيتها

انا اقول طرشي مسج عتاب صغيرون و شوق و ان شاء الله يردج



اكبر غلطة الوحدة تظهر من بيتها و اتييب طاري الطلاق لاسباب والله سخيفة
يوم تعصبين دوم اذكري ربج و استغفري لا تخربين بيتج بايدج

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

ربي يحنن قلبه عليج 
و ترجعون حلوين احباب 
ربي يسهل امورج ارجعي لريلج مالج غنى عنج ابد

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

كل الرياييل يتعلمون ويفهمون الحريم عدل الا نحن عمرنا مابنفهم حتى لوالتجارب تتكرر كل يوم جدام عينا مانستفيد 
حبيبتي الريال مب فيلم تركي ولاهندي يوم نظهر من البيت زعلانيين بيطيح وبصيح الرياييل فيهم ذكاء وشطارة فاهمين عدل لو ترجاج مرةلازم يكررها مليون مرة وانتي بتمسخينها ..ينقهروون وايد يوم الحرمة تطلع من البيت بس مايبينون قهرهم ,,,واذا طولت الحرمة في بيت اهلها يعاند ويقسى قلبه,,,البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب يالغالية ,,,,,وانا مع كلام جميع الاخوات .....والله يوفقج ولاتكررييينها

----------


## نقنوقة

4 شهور؟؟؟
وايد يالغالية ...؟ 
زين شو سبب المشكلة إنتي ولا هو؟؟

----------


## عيون حبيبها

انا الي اعرفه انه الريال واااايد تجرحه كلمت طلقني
وفي وحده اعرفها قالتله طلقني والله طلقها بالثلاث وعندها عيال منه
حاولي انج اطرشيله رساله اعتذار وقوليله انج ماكنتي تقصدينه وانج اتحبينه 
ومن هالكلام واذا رديتيله لا تعيد هالكلمة 
وفديتج لا تطلعين من بيتج مره ثانيه لانه المشكلة تكبر اذا طلعتي من البيت ازعلي بس ف بيتج

والله يوفقج يارب

----------


## ام محمد 9119

لا اله الا الله

----------


## محدن كماي

> مهما كبرت المشاكل بين الزوجين اكبر غلط الزوجه تطلع من بيتها وتسير بيت اهلها 
> 
> 
> يعني هذا بيتج شحقه تطلعين هذي مملكتج 
> اكبر غلط تطلعين منه عزيزتي 
> 
> هو ريلج وصارلكمم اربع شهور متفارقين 
> غلط يا اختي 
> اتصلي على ريلج كلميه بهدوء 
> ...





رايي من راي الاخت ام رشووودي 


الله يصلح امبينكم وتبشرينا بالاخباار الحلوووة والطيبه ربي يووفقج ختيه

----------


## UAEGIRL08

بكل بساطة رديله هذا ريج وابو عيالج لا سوين شي تندمين عليه

----------


## رؤوس الجبال

الله يسخر لج ريلج يالغاليه خلي حد موثوق منه يدخل بينكم ويشوف الموضوع ويصلح مبينكم وترجعون لبعض فديتج

----------


## S A N D I

الحل انج تكبرين عقلج وتردين بيتج

هذا ريلج سترج وغطاج مافي كرامتي ما كرامتي

بينكم خلافات حلوها بالتفاهم والعقل مب صراخ وزعل

اذا انتي تحبينه لاتعطين فرصة للزعل يخرب عليج ويتعسج ان كان منه والا منج

اكيد هو فكر فيها وندم مثلج خلج حنونة ورديله مافيها شي بالعكس لاتخلينه يتعود على غيابج

----------


## الحياة ألوان~

الله يحنن قلبه عليييييج

لازم تسوين شي عشان ترد المياه لمجاريهااا


استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## اسيرت شوق

ما قصرن البنات بالنصيحة

----------


## فديت عليا

حبيتي الله يهدييج يعني اذا استوت مشكله تسيرين بيت هلج بروحج!!!

وتبينه بعد يي يشلج ويعتذر انا اشوفه غلط الصراحه

نصيحه من اللي يبون لج الخيير انج ترديله وتعاتبيه وتعتذرين من تصرفج


حراام تهدمين بيتج بنفسج رديله ولا تكابرين وعقب تفاهموا

والسموحه

----------

